# Used headers for rent



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi. Do any of you have a used set of Pontiac V8 headers that your willing to lend out temporarily so I can run my 400 on the Dyno? I'm probably going to be ready in October to do it. I'm in PA. Nothing fancy, just an average pair would suffice. If I Dyno with the exhaust manifold I have to make up some pipes to connect to the dyno's exhaust system. Thanks


----------



## 1970PA4lifelemans (Aug 8, 2018)

Where in pa, I'm in the town of Johnstown. Midway between Pittsburgh and Harrisburg. If I'm close enough to be useful your welcome to borrow my set.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi. Thank you. I'm in Bethlehem which is probably about 3-4 hrs east from Johnstown. I'm going to try to find a set a little closer to home, but if I don't I will give you a call. Thanks again.


----------

